# Dutton crew



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

So does any one know how the pro and the rest of the Dutton crew are doing? Hope they are doing better then the crew up north.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Weatherby, let us in on how _your_ hunt is going.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

fatbass said:


> I heard pro split the aass of his last pair of wranglers and was wearing a kilt made from a saddle blanket. North Slope has been down there doing his "Battle of the Bands" thing and all the elk have been too busy moshing and partying with North Slope to hear pro's bugling.


 :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Shhhh....


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

fatbass said:


> *I heard pro split the aass of his last pair of wranglers and was wearing a kilt* made from a saddle blanket. North Slope has been down there doing his "Battle of the Bands" thing and all the elk have been too busy moshing and partying with North Slope to hear pro's bugling.


 O-|-O Pro in a kilt ???? :shock: :shock:  -)O(- :lol: -)O(- _(O)_ -)O(-

Mmmmmm........ :?

oh baby !!! :wink: :wink:


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

> Weatherby, let us in on how your hunt is going


My hunt has not been great. The camping trips have been good. The finding of the big elk has not been good. They are few and far between and they sure do not like talking. There are lot of Cattle and sheep to make sure your not alone. Been seeing lots of deer so I guess that is a plus. So far most people I know that have that tag are in the same vote as me. Some are seeing more elk then others but nothing on the ground as of yet. I did get a shot off at a deer that I missed.

On a side note this big bull hunting is for the birds I want my spike tag back. :shock:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> fatbass said:
> 
> 
> > *I heard pro split the aass of his last pair of wranglers and was wearing a kilt* made from a saddle blanket. North Slope has been down there doing his "Battle of the Bands" thing and all the elk have been too busy moshing and partying with North Slope to hear pro's bugling.
> ...


What is all this talk of dissing on kilts? I had my wedding reception in my kilt as well as everyone in my line. I have two kilts and its a good thing that I am secure in my manhood and the fact that I have gorgeous legs because I will wear my kilt at every opportunity. Us Scots are a proud lot! I actually want to wear it on a hunt for staggs in Scotland. That would be anyones dream come true!

I bet Pro looks good in a kilt!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> What is all this talk of dissing on kilts? *I had my wedding reception in my kilt *as well as everyone in my line. I have two kilts and its a good thing that I am secure in my manhood and the fact that I have gorgeous legs because I will wear my kilt at every opportunity. Us Scots are a proud lot! I actually want to wear it on a hunt for staggs in Scotland. That would be anyones dream come true!
> 
> I bet Pro looks good in a kilt!


Oh yeah ???

I'd bet yours don't fit anymore......

Mine still fits me just fine !! 

Actually, a *true* Scotsman, such as myself will wear nothing under his kilt. If, an item is worn under the kilt it now becomes a _skirt.............._And you Mr. Elk22hunter ??


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> Actually, a *true* Scotsman, such as myself will wear nothing under his kilt. If, an item is worn under the kilt it now becomes a _skirt.............._And you Mr. Elk22hunter ??


ummmm...........  I thought that I was a true Scotsman..............  ...........um Never Mind! 

But back at task here... How is Pro and the boys doing? Do you think that we will actually see Pro's mug on the forum with his monster bull.................There is a good chance that you will see my mug again but only in a support roll as I am going to help my nephew kill an absolute pig on a LE this weekend.


----------



## suave300 (Sep 11, 2007)

I have been down there with him a few times and was down there on tuesday. As of tuesday night they havent got one yet. But, like you said they have not been vocal. We were hoping that this storm will kick start the rut more. Monday and tuesday was better and we were getting into them more and were getting some opportunities. But I dont know how yesterday went. Hopefully they were able to but some bulls on the ground. I plan on calling him tonight.


----------



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> I am secure in my manhood and the fact that I have gorgeous legs because I will wear my kilt at every opportunity. Us Scots are a proud lot! I actually want to wear it on a hunt for staggs in Scotland. That would be anyones dream come true!


What do you mean E22?
Something like this?


----------



## suave300 (Sep 11, 2007)

Joe, Barts friend shot a 351 yesterday morning. They had backstraps for dinner last night. AWESOME!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome! I hope they post up some pic's!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

suave300 said:


> Joe, Barts friend shot a 351 yesterday morning. They had backstraps for dinner last night. AWESOME!


Good for him. Joe's a hell of a guy.


----------



## 10000ft. (Oct 29, 2007)

I have figured PRO would eat tag soup if he did not have a chance at a real shooter (400ish). Has anyone heard if PRO got a bull on the ground. I hope he did, he's been pretty excited the last few months about this tag.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

No, he didn't get one down. He has a lot on his mind. But the other guys had their chances.

I hope you don't mind Bart. Mrs. Pro has fallen ill and will be going through quite a bit in the near future. She is one hell of a Lady and although unsolicited, can use all the support and prayers of us UWN yahoos. You're in on minds Liz.


----------



## suave300 (Sep 11, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I hope you don't mind Bart. Mrs. Pro has fallen ill and will be going through quite a bit in the near future. She is one hell of a Lady and although unsolicited, can use all the support and prayers of us UWN yahoos. You're in on minds Liz.


AMEN TO THAT :!:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

suave300 said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> > I hope you don't mind Bart. Mrs. Pro has fallen ill and will be going through quite a bit in the near future. She is one hell of a Lady and although unsolicited, can use all the support and prayers of us UWN yahoos. You're in on minds Liz.
> ...


Thanks guys! Liz says thanks as well. I had my chances as well, but I was picky.

I had the most mentally/emotionally difficult 2 1/2 weeks of my life, but it was also one of the best times I have ever had. Having good friends by my side, keeping me laughing, taking my mind of home, and being the BEST of friends made it a hunt I will ALWAYS TREASURE. The people who helped make this "a hunt of a lifetime" are numerous, thank you all who helped make this possible! I now know what makes a "real hunt", and it is spending time with family/friends and giving it my best. My only regret is that the guys who shared this hunt with me only got to haul one bull off the mountain when we had 5 tags, but 4 out of 5 got shots. I was the only one who didn't release an arrow, by choice. I will forever be indebted to Callofthewild, you are the *MAN*! You and your wife (Lifetimehunter) are always welcome in my home.

Liz is tough and a fighter, she WILL win this fight! I appreciate all the well wishes/prayers for her, she needs them. Who am I kidding? I need them, she is handling this better than I am.

*THANK YOU ALL!!!*


----------



## Bow Mama (May 1, 2008)

PRO, you and Liz will be in my prayers daily! Take care. Let us know if you need ANYTHING.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Pro, I can only guess what "ILL" is... My best is to Liz and you and your family...... Best of luck and it is a step by step process............


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Pro let me know if you need anything. I'm just a minute away. Plus I'm one hell of a cook, and beer poorer guy. Your family will be in our thought and prayers. Please don't be affraid to call. Good luck my friend. Sorry to hear you didn't get the 443.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

> Pro, I can only guess what "ILL" is... My best is to Liz and you and your family


+1


----------



## TRDHUNTER (Sep 11, 2007)

Good luck with what sounds like tough times to come. Hope everything turns out o.k. in the end.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Hang in there, Bart.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> Hang in there, Bart.


+1


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> Hang in there, Bart.


+2 I enjoy reading some of your posts. Plus Berg says your a cool dude, so that's good enough for me.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Pro,

I talked to Jerry today. He gave me an update on the hunt and Family stuff. My heart and prayers are with you and your family. If you need anything. Let me know. 

Sorry to hear you did not find "your" bull. You are a better man than I to pass on big bulls! I know you did a ton helping your friends also! None of you were unsuccessful. Remember that! The hunt is far more than a kill! If you need or want some elk meat I should have some to spare after my wifes hunt! You are welcome to it! 

Now, Go take care of your wife and family! That is what is more important than anything else!

Chad


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I am sorry to hear about the news Pro. I personally know what it is like to receive devastating news. It is always harder in the beginning until you know exactly what it is you are up against. I wish the best for you and your family. I'll offer one up for the Pro family tonight.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Thoughts and prayers from the southern end of the state. Hope for the best.

bowgy


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

Best of luck to your wife and family pro our prayers go out to you............ plottrunner


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Didos on whats been said. Sorry to hear about the news. Good luck.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Bart,
The best part of the hunt is the hunt. Sounds like you had a great hunt. Best wishes to you and yours. If you need something there are plenty of people out here willing to help.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Bart...Sorry about Liz...i love you both and want this thing to go away and you know I would trade places with her just so you wouldn't have to go through this ****...I'm always a phone call away and will do anything in my power to help...Sorry about the elk hunt, i know we have dreamed about "froggy" for many years and I guess he will have to wait till I draw the tag...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

sorry to hear the new. hope every thing goes good for you and her.


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

I too will add my best wishes to you and your family Bart. I appreciate you and am glad to know you.


----------



## lifetime hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> suave300 said:
> 
> 
> > Treehugnhuntr said:
> ...


jeez Pro.. make me cry  from all the stories it sounds like the best hunt ever!! gonna be hard to top that one! (until my hunt next year!! lol) memories & friends for life for sure!! and Liz is a wonderful Lady she WILL win the fight! look forward to spending more time with your whole family!


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

man pro i really don't have any words to add to this thread. despite being the hardest thing i have ever done this was the best hunt i have been on. i have no regrets at all there were many experiences that i could not have enjoyed with a rifle in my hand. not to mention the hunt would have been over in the first week. but the friendships that were made are going to be the things that i remember most about this hunt. just be sure to keep me posted on the fight ahead bro.


----------



## Bucksnbulls08 (Sep 18, 2008)

I can't agree with call of the wild more! Although mentally and emotionally draining, it will be at the top of the list of my all time best hunts. The best part was meeting new friends, hopefully lifetime friends and sharing some great times. I am looking forward to the chance to hunt together again, possibly a Caribou hunt in the future, as we will all have a long wait for the next elk hunt. Pro, aour thoughts and prayers are with you and Liz every minute of the day. Take care of your young lady so your life can get back to normal. Hope to see you at the UBA in February. Joe


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

You found us Joe! -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- 

Just want to say you killed an awesome bull, and thanks for your friendship and well wishes. You helped make this a GREAT hunt. Thank you. We are on for 2010 in the north country!

Folks, Bucksnbulls08 is as fine of an individual as you will every run across, please make him feel welcome! He dwells in California most of the year, but he has a house here in Utah that he let Callofthewild and I stay at during the hunt, so he is a local.

Joe, the UBA awards banquet is January 31st. How many seats do you need/want?


----------



## Bucksnbulls08 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks Pro, keep me posted and I will get back to you on seating needs, probably 2.


----------



## TheMtnGuide (Aug 27, 2008)

You sound like a great group of friends and your right PRO that all this hunting really wouldn't matter much if you didn't have supportive friends and family to share it with before, during and after the hunt. I hope to have the opportunity to meet you all someday...


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Likewise.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

So do we ever get to see a picture of this great bull Joe shot???


----------



## Bucksnbulls08 (Sep 18, 2008)

I have tried to post a picture but can not get it to take. I will keep trying.[attachment=0:3s9ingw0]Utah Elk group. 2008 164.jpg[/attachment:3s9ingw0]


----------



## Bucksnbulls08 (Sep 18, 2008)

I am trying to make it larger but the site is not taking it. I will try again. I will take suggestions from anyone with more computer wisdom then myself.[attachment=0:7gq5ggau]Utah Elk Sept. 2008 164.jpg[/attachment:7gq5ggau]


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Beautiful bull. Congrats!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bucksnbulls08 said:


> I am trying to make it larger but the site is not taking it. I will try again. I will take suggestions from anyone with more computer wisdom then myself.[attachment=0sx69jbo]Utah Elk Sept. 2008 164.jpg[/attachmentsx69jbo]


Very nice bull, congrats.

Try saving the pic at 72 pixels per inch and 600 pixels wide.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice, congrats!


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Pro, sorry to here about your wife, hope she gets better soon.

Nice Bull you guy's got by the way. what a dandy


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

PRO, With salmon fishing, archery hunting, and a cow moose tag, I haven't been around a computer much lately and I regret not knowing about Liz's illness until browsing this morning. Though we haven't officially met, like a lot of us on this forum, I feel I know you and yours. My wife and I send our best wishes and prayers and encouragement. We love ya!

I'm sure it hasn't taken you this long to realize what hunting is all about, but some hunts are more special than others. Thanks for reminding us!

Lee


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

joe it is dang good to see that you made it over here. i agree joe is a heck of a good person to have around.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

So Joe must be that Hughes feller that was soo great back in 2004? No wonder you guys had a great hunt! Great Job JOE!!!!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome Joe and congrats on a great bull................Any friend of Pro's is a friend of mine!


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

I too add my congratulations to Joe. Thanks also for opening up your home to us. I had a blast down there. Welcome to the forum as well.


----------



## yak4fish (Nov 16, 2007)

Bucksnbulls08

Nice Bull. 
What part of California do you live? I'm in Huntington Beach and hunt Dutton also. I tried archery for the first time this year. Not sure I like hunting in the hot weather.

Allen


----------



## suave300 (Sep 11, 2007)

Welcome Joe. Its good to see you here. Man I wish I could been down there that day you shot it. It was good to meet you, and thanks for being a great host. Congrats on a beautifull bull. Well done!


----------

